# cool FRAME menue



## Pflaumi (7. August 2001)

ich möchte bei diesem ausklappmenü eine zeitverzögerung zwischen  hoven und klicken einbauen (weil's schwer ist, das sonst zu treffen)

außerdem möchte ich Soundeffekte inebauen (klick beim hoven, tsch*** beim ausklappen usw. 

danke ich hab mal das *.Js angehängt

außerdem der Code für die Seite dann ist dieser



> /*******************************************************************************
> Copyright (c) 1999 Thomas Brattli (http://www.bratta.com)
> eXperience DHTML coolFrameMenus - Get it at http://www.bratta.com
> Version Beta 1.0
> ...



THX!


----------



## Deemax (7. August 2001)

Weils so schwer ist das sonst zu treffen? Verseh ich nicht bei mir läuft das ohne Probleme. 
Zu deinem Soundproblem: 

//Making a top element makeTop(TEXT,LINK,TARGET,WIDTH,FUNCTION) 
//TEXT = the text that you want displayed inside the item
//LINK = The page you want the item to link to - Set to 0 or don't spesify if you don't want a link
//TARGET = The target for the link, set to _blank, frame_name, _top - Set to 0 or don't spesify if you don't want a target
//WIDTH = Here you can set an individual width for each top element. This is ONLY availble on the top elements
//FUNCTION = If you want some Javascript code to be executed when this item is clicked place it here

Mit dem Punkt Function kannst du doch einfach eine Funktion aufrufen die eine Sound abspielt.


----------



## bdragon (7. August 2001)

Vergesst nicht das die Browser nur midi files abspielen
Jedes anders Dateiformat ruft dann nur den Mediaplay auf den Plan und somit ist das ganze Mist.

Nimm Flash für sowas dort kannst den Sound steuern wie Du willst.

Bsp für sowas ist http://www.flashworker.de

Auch würde ich Kompatibilitätsgründen von der Verwendung des Scriptes absehen schon mal mit Opera ausprobiert?
Dort hast Du das Problem das sich der Opera Browser standardmässig als IE5 meldet. Aber die Javaengine die Scripts anders interpretiert.

Über Flash weisst Du das es überall gleich aussieht.

regards

bdragon


----------



## Pflaumi (7. August 2001)

> Vergesst nicht das die Browser nur midi files abspielen
> Jedes anders Dateiformat ruft dann nur den Mediaplay auf den Plan und somit ist das ganze Mist.




Nee, es geht auch mit wave, nur muss man hidden=true..

ich hab aber trotzdem ein Problem

ich hab diese sound function


```
function Sound1(){
	document.sound1.play();
	}


und bei dem Menüpunkt heißt es dann

//Elemente für makeTop(TEXT,LINK,TARGET,WIDTH,FUNCTION) 
oCFMenu.makeTop('Programm',0,0,120,'Sound1()') 	//MAIN 1

außerdem hab ich außerhalb des javascripts noch diesen teil

<EMBED SRC="klack.wav" autostart=false HIDDEN=TRUE NAME="sound1" MASTERSOUND>
```

aber es funzt nicht...

was hab ich falsch

PS autostart=true, dann höre ich den klack sound OHNE Kram und so!!


----------



## brausewetter (9. August 2001)

bei links das ganze mit 
	
	
	



```
javascript:sound1();
```
 ansprechen!

javascript zusammen schreiben! das forum ändert dass ständig.


----------



## Pflaumi (9. August 2001)

ja, ich weiß dass

von onClick usw..

aber dieses Forum ist speziell und da steht einfach nur

Untermenüpunkt2(Link, Breite, Ziel, Function)

und geht das mit javascript auch bei function? muss da noch javascript rauf??


----------

